# Haplochromis Sp. 44 "Thick Skin"



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that's their name.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Professional photograph and nice fish!!!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing!! Cant wait for babies!


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice... The fat kid likes. Where does one get some of these? They are very unique.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks..

babies are comin' soon.

I saw the 2nd biggest male (the first picture) doing the mating dance in the corner away from the dominant male.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

PIc # 3 is my fav...


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> PIc # 3 is my fav...


+1, I like Big male african with exotic colors !!!!!

Thanks for sharing, Zenin.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pics and fish Zenin, your photo skills are improving looks so profesional


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome photos zenin...im really diggn those colors !


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

victorian cichlids are my favorite type of cichlid  very nice


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks..
It reminds me those colorful parrots in the amazon.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

update..
same stuff but new dominant male or he healed from his previous wounds


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice Zenin.
that is one of the best looking africans i've seen.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice pics and fish
i gotta get a macro lens on boxing day or something


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Amateur stripper stripped the mama thick skin today (no yolk sack)
Lots of fry and I hope they will survive. 



























pix 11/26









Anyone got any idea on feeding and water change on these fry?
Should I treat them the same as severum fry?

Thanks appreciated


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

update 2010-12-04


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

they are so cute!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

coming along nicely Zenin


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> they are so cute!





onefishtwofish said:


> coming along nicely Zenin


Thanks

So far so good 
If I looked closely, I can see some blue color on the dorsal fin.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes. like i said they color up very young......makes them one of the more interesting fry to watch as a result. like demisoni babies that way


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

When I used to strip and tumble Pseudo. Saulosi's, once they were free swimming and ''on their own", I would crush NLS cichlid formula between my fingers into almost a powder type substance and swish it around. They would go nuts for it.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

SearunSimpson said:


> When I used to strip and tumble Pseudo. Saulosi's, once they were free swimming and ''on their own", I would crush NLS cichlid formula between my fingers into almost a powder type substance and swish it around. They would go nuts for it.


They were on powder/Staple/Firstbites.
They are now eating NLS Growth already 

Thanks


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Fry update 12-31-2010


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

they r doing so well. good job Zenin


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

those are awesome looking fry, wish i had more tanks


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

01-11-2011


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow zenin theyre growing pretty fast


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yah, very nice!


----------

